# Baby Stroller Causes Evacuation on MBTA Train



## Amfleet (Jul 29, 2004)

> SOUTHBOROUGH -- Commuters, some heading to the DNC, were evacuated yesterday afternoon after conductors saw a "suspicious" baby stroller that had ridden from Boston to Worcester and remained on the return trip.
> Local, state and federal authorities responded to the Southborough commuter rail station after reports of a potentially dangerous item. The baby stroller, however, did not have "explosive components."


Full story here.


----------

